# Zip Ties



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I came across these instructional videos for how to escape from zip ties. I thought this was very good info to pass on. I'm always looking for self defense methods beyond what they teach you at the YWCA classes. Hope you find it helpful! http://www.itstactical.com/skillcom/lock-picking/how-to-escape-from-zip-ties/


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Saw this posted somewhere once before , good stuff . I really hope to never need to use this knowledge .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Are people running around tying people up with zip ties again!? Oh the humanity! What ever happened to good old duct tape? 

I suppose your average Joe may use a zip tie to cuff someone up, maybe. I don't know any PD's that still use them. And that method does not work on most flexible handcuffing systems.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

PDs do NOT use zip ties, they use Flex-cuffs. Same with the Military. You can not escape from Flex-cuffs.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the key phrase is, "illegally restrained" with zip ties. 

I also think that no knowledge is ever wasted. Thanks, Mamabear!


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

kejmack said:


> PDs do NOT use zip ties, they use Flex-cuffs. Same with the Military. You can not escape from Flex-cuffs.


I beg to differ I am a retired law enforcement officer and was trained to escape from flex cuffs using a boot lace, method is very quick and effective.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No disrespect, but the flex-cuffs we used when I started 20+ years ago are nothing like the new generation cuffs we use today. Heck even 10 years ago they were glorified zip ties. Now they even have flex-cuffs that require the use of a handcuff key to open. We use the mil-spec Cobra Cuffs which are riveted and actually double lock. You have to use a heavy duty scarab cutter to get them off. ASP also makes a heavy duty flex-cuff that is "pick proof".


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeesh....I was just posting this as a housewife trying to pass on a little self defense knowledge. I'm not trying to escape from prison...just good to know how to get away if some nut-job tries to tie me up with a zip tie.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Does bring up the thought of post SHTF you coulld use for short term prisoners till you could sell as slaves to other tribes, or use yourself to grow more crops. Eitherway you would need to make sure they could not find way back to you for revenge.


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Mamabear, I got the same comments when I posted this a few weeks ago. I get it.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks TheRiver. Whoops.....didn't realize this had already been posted.


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

No problem mamabear, no such thing as to much info.


----------

